# Pop up ins applet einbinden



## gast (12. Apr 2006)

moin moin,

würde gern in mein applet eine hilfefuntion einbauen. Dort sollt dann halt per buttonklick auf [h] sich ein kleines pop up öffnen, wo nur halt ein kleiner Erklärungstext drin steht.

Geht das in java?
Alles soll aber in einem applet stehn, also nicht die infos in einer anderen datei auslesen etc.

vielen dank für eure hilfe.


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Apr 2006)

Ja, das geht. Allerdings brauche ich noch mehr Informationen.
Was ist mit Popup gemeint, wie viel Text soll dort drin stehen? Ein Bild vom gewünschen Endzustand könnte sehr helfen.


----------



## Gast (12. Apr 2006)

dat ging ja fix....

also ich hab sowat auf dieser seite nun entdeckt:
http://www.annotext.de/dienste/tools/bremsweg/bremsweg.html

also wenn man auf [info] klickt kommt dann son kleines fenster mit paar kleinen sätzen. Max 3 mehr net. Wäre gut wenn man die Maße des Popups bestimmen könnte.

und von der optik is mir eigentlich egal.


aber auch schonmal vielen dank


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Apr 2006)

OK, das ist ein java.awt.Frame in dem entweder eine Grafik mit dem Text platziert wurde, ein paar Labels die den Text ausgeben, oder die paint()-Methode überschrieben wurde.
Kommt nun darauf an, wie du es haben möchtest. Man könnte auch den Text mit Scrollbalken scrollen, wenn's mal mehr ist.


----------



## Gast (12. Apr 2006)

ja paint is immer gut...also g.drawString wäre mir am liebsten...
Scrollen muss man es net können. Da ich ja das Fenster ggf. einfach mit varis vergrößern möcht.
Ausserdem solls ja net so aufwendig sein. Dient nur zur Benutzerfreundlichkeit meines progs.


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Apr 2006)

Brauchst du da noch Hilfe, oder bekommst du das hin?


----------



## Gast (12. Apr 2006)

ähhmmmm...ja bräuchte ich*schäm*
also ich hab da echt keinen plan von. Wie das gehn soll.
Ich weiß halt net wie ich son popup fenster erstellen kann und wie ich dort dann elemente einfüge.

Sonst sind eigentlich meine kenntnisse recht gut...


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Apr 2006)

In jedem guten Buch steht wie man Frames erzeugt und mit Komponenten bestückt.
Wo also ist das Problem?


----------

